
Decentralized Cloud Platform - sunbreak
Decentralized cloud platform in an effort to deliver on how I envisioned the cloud was supposed to work.<p>Over the last couple of years I&#x27;ve developed and tested a new type of cloud platform. I&#x27;ve had a few dozen people helping me test this platform and it has gotten to the point where it&#x27;s pretty solid. I&#x27;m ready to openly invite the public to submit applications to become a beta user.<p>I&#x27;m also looking for help with continued development. If you feel you could contribute to this project, please let me know.<p>Here are some features that differ from typical;<p>- Location &#x2F; Connection &#x2F; Region agnostic - Don&#x27;t think datacenter presence in a dozen locations, think thousands of locations all over the planet.<p>- Fully Encrypted Communications - All communications are encrypted, even local LAN traffic between servers.<p>- Globally Routed Anycast Enabled IPv4 - Your IPv4 address stays the same regardless of datacenter<p>- Customer Initiated Migrations - Customers can initiate a live migration of their virtual instance to another server in any location no interruptions.<p>- Encrypted Storage - All customer data is encrypted at rest, keys are not kept on servers.<p>- Disaster Recovery - Choose to have your data replicated to another geographically diverse server or collection of servers.<p>- High Availability - Replicated storage can provide highly available instances that can migrate in seconds regardless of the size of your dataset.<p>Here are some features I&#x27;m still working on;<p>- Blockchain Initiated Orchestration - Send bitcoin&#x2F;etc to an address to initiate instance actions, pay for resources by the hour, etc.<p>- Public Supplied Servers - Allow the general public to contribute capacity to the platform in the form of virtual instances (compute&#x2F;ram), storage and bandwidth.<p>Please comment, I&#x27;m looking for feedback.
======
opendomain
This sounds great! Where can I find out more?

~~~
sunbreak
I need to setup an address to correspond to. For now I am willing to answer
questions in here.

I'm hesitant to post too many details here in the forum. It would be pretty
easy for potential attackers to lookup my prefixes and forcefully "test" my
network.

